# 5g Tank Questions



## Aderes85 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum, and this hobby. Thanks in advance for any advice! 

Tank details: 5g fluval spec. It's been cycling without fish for about 3 months. I also have coming a 1.2g refugium I plan to add to it as well, giving me over 6 gallons of water capacity. I have it planted pretty well (no clue what all the plants are... a sunset hygro, a difformis something?, a crypt, frogbit, and a couple others), plus two really nice driftwood pieces. The only other thing in the tank are two zebra nerite snails to keep it clean (and keep me entertained!). I don't have a heater right now, but I have a 50w eheim on the way from amazon. Light is standard for the tank. 

So here are my questions:

1. All my levels are good (0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, low nitrates), but I canNOT figure out how to get my PH and water hardness right.

I purchase RO water from my LFS, so I know it's soft. The owner, Ben, had me get minerals to add to the water (I guess to make it harder) and then a PH buffer to get the ph to 7.0. Well, because my tank is only 5g, none of the amounts on these bottles give me good measurements. I thought I added enough minerals (about an inner capful) and then a 1/2 teaspoon of the PH buffer (since it said 1 tsp for 10-20 gallons). 

When *I* test the water, the ph is showing up as 6.4. I don't have a hardness test kit yet.

When *Ben* tests the water, the ph is showing as 7.6 and a super soft water.

Does anyone know why that's happening? Or how to fix it? I'm worried to add or take away any water until I figure it out... 

2. When I originally bought this tank, I wanted to have it be species-only for dwarf puffers. I originally read that you could keep a group of about 3-5 in a 5g. BUT more research has led me to believe that isn't correct... 

I really still want a puffer, but I know I can't have more than 1 in the tank. Does anyone have any experience with puffers here? Would one be ok by itself? Then I was thinking of rounding it out with 1 or 2 otos, and then having the refugium be a safe breeding spot for shrimp and snails to give the puffer a supplemental food source. Would that work? Would he/she be happy in that condition?

3. If I don't do puffers, what would be best in a 5g tank? 

I used to have bettas when I was younger, and loved them, but I wanted to try something different with this tank. I'm not a fan of stationary fish, where they just kind of sit there. I would rather have something that is active and/or curious. Personality ranks much higher than looks in my opinion.

I've been told 3-5 Endler livebearers would work, or gold mountain cloud minnows. Anything else? Please let me know any suggestions!

4. Is there an advantage for otos rather than shrimp, or visa versa? The snails are keeping the tank pretty clean, so I don't want to starve them or anything else.

Thank you for any advice!! I'm really enjoying this hobby, and I want to do this right so that the fishies have a happy place to live.

=D


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think puffers are (or prefer) brackish water.That needs to be taken into consideration with plant/shrimp and tankmates.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are puffers for freshwater, but they are adapted to eat...snails. You like your snails - so will they.
Your five will be hard to doctor the water for. What is your tap like? Consider that this tank will likely be a long term project, and a 5 is tiny - almost unusable. Dwarf puffers like an alkaline pH and I believe they are good with harder water - certainly not RO.
I would test my tap and see if it could be used, and choose my fish accordingly. When you have to buy water, things happen in life to get in the way, and sometimes, you won't do the needed water changes (in such a tiny tank with fish - 30-50% weekly). Fives are unforgiving - I have mine stored now because of that and only use them for hatching eggs.
I would suggest a pair or trio of beckford's pencil fish, or even better, a pair of Aphyosemion killies (check Aquabid). Both are fascinating active options. Beckford's and some Aphyosemions will breed in a 5 - kind of fun to see.


----------



## Aderes85 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a 6 gal I was told by those on here that Otos...NO Way.I currently have mine with Ghost Shrimps and a snail.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

A 5g is basically a shrimp, betta or fry tank in my book.
How I would use it would be more like a breeder net with an airline siphon off the main tank and remove 30-40% to the main tank and allow the airline siphon to fill it back up again. Next to no water parameter swings.
I've actually been thinking about raising the level so that a venturi on a power head in the main tank sucks up the water from a 5g which is returned by siphon. Ingenious no?
cb


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You could do a male only guppy tank, or look also at CPD's.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I have 4 pygmy rasboras, rarely get to an inch each. I also have an assassin snail to take care of the unwanted pond snail population. This tank is well planted. All are doing well.


----------

